# Spiegelung!



## Flying-Hawk (17. April 2004)

Hallo wollte fragen wie ich eine gescheite Spiegelung hinbekomme. Die auf meinem Bild gefällt mir nähmlich nicht so recht. Oder kann man diese annehmen? Ich meine die auf dem Boden.


----------



## fluessig (18. April 2004)

Nein, die passt vorn und hinten nicht. Zumindest die einzelnen Stäbe sollten sich korrekt spiegeln. Also jedes Orginal braucht auch ein Spiegelbild - ich seh da keinen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Heavenly (18. April 2004)

Also eigentlich müsste die Spiegelung schief sein glaube ich, oder?
Ich würde die Ebene mit der Spiegelung vielleicht perspektivisch verzerren (unter Bearbeiten -> Transformiern)

Aber die "Stäbe" der Spiegelung sollten auch da anfangen wo die vom Orginal aufhören und nicht so versetzt wie auf deinem Bild.


----------



## zirag (18. April 2004)

Das Bild hast du doch in 3D gemacht , normalerweise müsstest du das dort einstellen können ( bei C4D kann man das beim Material einstellen ) 

und falls du es in PS machen willst , sollten  die *Stangen* auch gleich aussehen , und richtig positioniert sein , und wenn der Boden , das Fenster reflektiert , muss auch der Tisch reflecktiert sein 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Lobi (19. April 2004)

Also "schief" sein muss eine Spiegelung nicht!
Im Gegenteil.. eine spiegelung verläuft IMMER in DIE richtung aus der man auf ein Objekt schaut.
Also eher immer gerade... ob sie nun zum Objekt hin "schief" in DEM Sinne ist, ist eine andere Sache.

Allerdings müsste natürlich in diesem Bild die Spiegelung der einzelnen Fugen auf dem Boden auch DORT beginnen, wo sie am Boden aufhören.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde muss sich DANN natürlich ALLES spiegeln!

Ausserdem wird normal alles was näher zum Betrachter liegt auch grösser... wie ein Weg, der nach "hinten" hin immer schmaler bzw nach vorn eben immer Breiter wird.

Wenn das Bild nur mit PS erstellt wurde find ich das Glas übrigens sehr gelungen!

Vielleicht so in etwa... obwohl man das mit etwas mehr Genauigkeit und Geduld noch besser hinbekommt!


----------



## zirag (19. April 2004)

Dein Bild ist auch unrealistisch , der Tisch wird nach UNTEN gespiegelt und das Fenster zu einem hin , das Fenster muss auch nach UNTEN gespiegelt werden 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Lobi (19. April 2004)

Sorry... du hast natürlich recht!

Die verzerrten "striche" auf dem Boden sind die Fugen des parketts!
Die geraden sind die Spiegelungen der Wand!

Im Vergleich sieht man es ein bissl besser!


----------



## Flying-Hawk (21. April 2004)

Hallo,
Eine Frage wie habt ihr mein Bild bearbeitet.


----------



## Lobi (21. April 2004)

-- Alles an Tisch rausschneiden, was überm Boden "liegt"

-- Copy & Paste in neue Ebene - Ebene ausblenden...

-- Stellen am Boden markieren -  über das durch den herausgeschnittenen Tisch entstandene "Loch" im boden legen und so das "Loch" schliessen

-- Boden komplett markieren - weichzeichnen - störungen hinzufügen - nochmal weichzeichnen

-- Tisch wieder einblenden


Nun kann man den Boden neu bearbeiten und zum Schluss die Ebenen wieder verbinden.

In meinem Beispiel hab ich allerdings noch ziemich unsauber (weil schnell) gearbeitet!


----------



## Flying-Hawk (21. April 2004)

Aha!
Und dann noch eine Frage, wie du ja ganz oben siehst habe ich die Gitterstäbe und die der Spiegelung nicht genau aneinander du aber, wie kann ich das Problem lösen! Wenn ich die Stäbe der Spiegelung und des orginals verlängern würde, würden sie wie auf dem Bild aneinander vorbei verlaufen!
Das Glas habe ich nur in Photoshop erstellt.
Hab ein Bild unten angefügt wie ich es meine:


----------



## Lobi (21. April 2004)

Du hast doch sicherlich noch die psd oder nicht?
Oder haste die Ebenen schon verbunden?

Wenn nicht, musst du doch einfach nur in einer neuen Ebene zwischen Tisch und Boden ein paar Linien zeichnen und die Deckkraft verringern bis es passt!
Und diese Linien lässte hals DA anfangen wo die vom Fenster aufhören!
Ich würd sogar noch die Fussleiste (Fensterramen?) untem am Boden spiegeln.

Weisst wie ich meine?
Oder stell mal die psd hier rein zum downloaden... dann zeig ich dir mal wie ich das meine!


----------



## Flying-Hawk (22. April 2004)

Hi,
ihr habe ich das Bild als Endergebniss angefügt so könnte es doch aus sehen, oder?


----------



## Consti (22. April 2004)

mmh, ich glaub du hast das BIld vergessen - ich seh nämlich keins!


----------



## Flying-Hawk (23. April 2004)

Sorry so was kommt mahl vor!


----------



## kokon (23. April 2004)

HM, sollte die Spiegelung nicht etwas schräg zur Wand laufen?


----------



## Flying-Hawk (23. April 2004)

Glaube so ist es richtig.


----------



## kokon (24. April 2004)

Ich finde, dass es so wie eine "durchscheinende" Glasplatte wirkt ...
Es muss ja kein großer Knick sein, aber "ein wenig" wird die
Spiegelung schon gebrochen ... oder?


----------



## Lobi (25. April 2004)

Also optisch passts jetzt prima... ich find die Spiegelung aber etwas zu stark.
...und der Rand vom Tischfuss müsste sich auch noch spiegeln...

Das da nix "gebrochen" wird haben wir doch nun schon in den Beiträgen vorher geklärt @kokon


----------



## Flying-Hawk (27. April 2004)

Danke für das Kompliment! 

Das mit der zustarken Spiegelung und das Andere werde ich noch ändern.


----------

